# thermacell concerns - health



## shoot-straight

i caved and bought a thermacell this weekend. i took the time to read the instructions and warnings carefully. in a nutshell:

its insecticide thats volatilized into the air. apparently not good for bugs, but also not good for fish and aquatic organisims. it says DO NOT use in a confined space... makes me wonder if breathing in the vapors are bad for you. i see many clip it to their belt. i understand many use them IN ground blinds and duck blinds. 

it does work, but i will use mine sparingly. breathing in vapors for hours on end cant be good for your health.

BTW- i do use deet and permanone- but only on my clothes. 

anyone else?


----------



## john scanlon md

The active agent is permethrin I believe, the same stuff in Permanone and in BuzzOff, which is a line of clothing impregnated with the chemical. It is a weak carcinogen and can be toxic if inhaled in large amounts. Its basic action is to work on synapses (anti cholinergic) so it is primarily a neurotoxin. I use them as directed. Would not fire one up in a tent or garage. They also sell larger machines for patios etc. Be safe out there


----------



## muskrat25

I wouldn't use one in enclosed area like a ground blind. I find that there is usually a slight breeze at any given time and you can usually place the t/c downwind side and get effects with minimal exposure. Plus I usually do most hunting under 50 degrees. I guess its a gamble, but i'd rather face problems from a small dose exposure down the road (guess its good that I gotta work M - F) then the immediate effects of lymes or west nile........


----------



## Osprey

I use it in ground blinds, treestands, anyplace I need to. Don't go out of my way to breathe it, but I feel less risk with that gizmo than encephalitis or WNV. 

The Lethal Dose on pyrethroids is so dang high, you'd have to drink gallons of the stuff to kill yourself We use that chemical in the state spray trucks and while you'd think it's a lot of chemical going out it's only an ounce an acre, that's how little it takes to kill skeeters (and that rate won't even knock out flies or ticks). Just to repel them, and the amount on that pad, is miniscule. Stuff washes out of the human system pretty quick anyway. If you eat farm crops you've likely already eaten more permethrin than you could ever sniff from a thermacell, ag industry uses lots of pyrethroids.


----------



## carolina girl

I often wonder what some of this stuff can do 40years down the road?


----------



## 7bartman

Brett, not an unwarranted concern. I have wondered this myself a couple of times. One correction to the other posts, the active ingredient in the thermocell pad is allethrin, a copy of a repellent that naturally occurs in chrysanthemum flowers. If I use it in close proximity, I definitely get a irritation in my throat and have to cough. 
I don't think I'd want to breathe in permethrin (given that you aren't even supposed to get it on your skin). I still remember the addage for anticholinergic side effects from school..., can't see, can't pee, can't spit, can't s**t. Interestingly enough we use inhaled anticholinergics for asthma and COPD.


----------



## weroy

Yes, inhaling the allethrin pad fumes can be fatal. I was in a tree stand with a safety harness on, thank the Lord. and had the thermacell too close to my nose, and I completely went unconscious and dropped my crossbow and thermacell to the ground. If I had not had a safety harness on and been in a different stand it could and must likely been fatal. I did not ever see a warning about inhaling the fumes or safe distance from mouth or nose. This from Allethrin MSDS sheet. 
Inhalation: Harmful if inhaled. May cause respiratory tract irritation. The toxicological properties of this substance have not
been fully investigated. May cause an allergic response. High exposure may cause dizziness, shaking, irritability, seizures,
p. 2
an d loss of consciousness. Allethrin may cause an asthma-like allergy. Future exposure can cause asthma attacks with
shortness of breath, whe ezing, cough, and/or chest tightness.


----------



## Dirtybird420

I mean it’s not that hard to move it around until your benefiting from it n not huffing it. That thing is a lifesaver early season wouldn’t hunt without it. Wouldn’t wear it around my neck either.


----------



## weroy

I agree 100%. It works great but being a first time user I was unaware of it's danger. Those skeeters scatter from it.
I was looking for a place to clip it and got too close. Just be aware.


----------

